# Trivia 8/14



## luckytrim (Aug 14, 2019)

trivia 8/14
DID YOU KNOW...
The top speed of the winning car in the first U.S. car race  was seven miles
per hour !

1. "Boss of Me" served as the theme song for which TV show  starring Frankie
Muniz?
2. Boy Scouts have different stages of Cub Scouts. What does  the younger
Girl Scouts program have?
(Two names please...)
3. In which of the Fifty would you find Collinsville, which  bills itself as 
the "Horseradish Capital of the World"?
  a. - West Virginia
  b. - Indiana
  c. - Illinois
  d. - Ohio
4. John Denver wrote which song, which became the only number  one single on 
the Billboard Hot 100 for Peter, Paul and Mary?
  a. - Puff the Magic Dragon
  b. - Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
  c. - Blowin' in the Wind
  d. - Leaving on a Jet Plane
5. Which fruits contain bright red juicy little  arils?
6. Name the Quarterback won four Super Bowls with the San  Francisco 49ers...
7. The world of computing is full of acronyms, like HTML or  RAM. Which of 
these four acronyms is not used in the computer  world?
  a. - PAYE
  b. - ROM
  c. - CSS
  d. - PHP
8. If I place an ad trying to sell my "1958 Gibson Flying V",  what kind of 
person would I expect to answer it?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Yellow River in China is the most polluted river in the  world.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Malcolm in the Middle '
2. Brownies and Daisies
3. - c
4. - d
5.  Pomegranates
6.  Joe Montana
7. - a
8. a Guitar player

CRAP !!
The Ganges River in India is the most polluted river in the  world. The
pollution includes sewage, trash, food, and animal remains. In  some places
the Ganges is septic, and corpses of semi-cremated adults or  enshrouded
babies drift down the river.
BTW, the Yellow River is the third most polluted river in the  world.


----------

